# Better glass cleaners?



## Danny scott (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Since I started browsing through this place a couple of years ago my detailing collection has grown incredibly from a bucket and sponge to shelves full of products.

One thing I still haven't paid much thought to however is glass cleaner. Im still using the cheap supermarket stuff you get for a quid, seems to do the trick?


So whats the worth in paying alot more for a glass cleaner from the likes of AG or meguires? Is there any advantages of these products?

Cheers!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

AG Glass Polish for me - as with most AG products don't use too much!

Really cleans up well and leaves a good finish. There is also AG Fast Glass but I've not tried that


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

i like the AG glass polish, because its not a spray so it leave a streak free finish really easily. Its strong enough to cut through most grease aswel. 

Its the only AG product that i cant stop using :thumb:


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I use the Meguiars glass cleaner - I've found that it never streaks and cuts through everything - even the greasy hand prints teh BMW tech's leave on the windscreen!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

AG Fast Glass & AG Glass Polish are two great products you should have in your armoury :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Ssorry to hijack the thread, but what the difference in AG fast glass? and AG glass polish?

thanks


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Fast Glass is a liquid glass spray cleaner and the polish is a cream polish.

I use the Megs detailer range glass cleaner, cut 10:1 (10 parts pure water 1 part cleaner) its great value and dose a great job.


----------



## dmd21 (Mar 28, 2008)

Malco pink mist glass cleaner :thumb:


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.astonishcleaners.com/product/window-cleaner-750ml/457/

I never use anything else :thumb:


----------



## dmd21 (Mar 28, 2008)

goo said:


> http://www.astonishcleaners.com/product/window-cleaner-750ml/457/
> 
> I never use anything else :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I always use Mr Muscle Window & Glass cleaner on the car's windows (I kid you not) - leaves a lovely finish. Also very useful for cleaning any plastic trim.

http://www.scjohnson.co.uk/nqcontent.cfm?a_id=6030


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

dmd21 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


What's so funny????


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been recently using Windowlene and seems fine to me. Helps prevent that 'bloom' which develops every 3-4 weeks.
I've recently bought some AG fast glass which was on a extra 50% free deal. Not used this yet. The Megs glass cleaner is also very good from past experience.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Danny scott said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Since I started browsing through this place a couple of years ago my detailing collection has grown incredibly from a bucket and sponge to shelves full of products.
> 
> ...


I use Tescos own. It does the trick, at the end of the day how much cleaner can you get clean galss. If your happy witht he results and there's no smears etc, save your money for something else.


----------



## zaidgreat (Sep 2, 2009)

Good results with presta nano glass cleaner and megs detailer line glass cleaner


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

I use the AG glass cleaner its fantastic so easy to use without being left with smears.

Ive even started to use it on the conservatory as its the only thing that i have found not to smear..


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

DiscoDriver said:


> I always use Mr Muscle Window & Glass cleaner on the car's windows (I kid you not) - leaves a lovely finish. Also very useful for cleaning any plastic trim.
> 
> http://www.scjohnson.co.uk/nqcontent.cfm?a_id=6030


ding

'nother vote for mr muscle glass cleaner :thumb:

but if you want really clean glass you would need a good glass polish


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Autoglym Fast glass with good results, never get any streaking, the trick is to use sparingly.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ Fast Glass is a liquid glass spray cleaner and the polish is a cream polish.
> 
> I use the Megs detailer range glass cleaner, cut 10:1 (10 parts pure water 1 part cleaner) its great value and dose a great job.


I also use the Megs and it is very good IMO :thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I've used AG fast glass, glass polish and megs window cleaner (amongst various other domestic windwon cleaning solutions), I have to say megs is the best IMO, cheap when you think of the dilution ratios and has the best cut, no smearing and doesn't smell either!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

needhampr said:


> I've been recently using Windowlene and seems fine to me. Helps prevent that 'bloom' which develops every 3-4 weeks.


Ditto, brilliant stuff :thumb:

Whats this bloom you mention?


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've found 'Citrus Bling' diluted about 1:10 is excellent as a window cleaner. Sprayed onto the glass wiped over with a microfibre then buffed with the other side. Cuts through grease and road film (probably the citrus oil in it). Very impressive product as it can be used as a quick wax and clay lube.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

^^^ yep, got to agreee Citrus Bling makes a very good window cleaner. Water beads off very nicely indeed after application.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

goo said:


> What's so funny????


dmd21 has his snob hat on 
Glass cleaner sprays are pretty much, much of a muchness, the AG FG does pip the post though, but with good application technique, it is difficult to justify paying over the odds in the glass cleaner products.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.spraywayinc.com/products.php?id=050&from=glassmirror
I used SprayWay Glass Cleaner and found it amazing. It is a foaming cleaner and hangs on to your windshield for a good time. Meanwhile it eats the bugs, grease and tree saps easily leaving a perfect, film free glass behind. It removed 2 week stains in 10 seconds. Products with heavy alcohol content etc couldn't even have touched those stains.

+ ordered some Citrus Bling lately. It really is a multi purpose item for me. Diluted to 1/8 (QD) and used on my mirrors. It took some time to buff it off but it left a good, smear free result. Couldn't test the beading yet.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I use ag glass cleaner and use news paper to apply it. works perfectly.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

I still think that Einszett makes the best spray money can buy. The results are amazing and there is no smearing nor drama for weeks afterwards. A top product which is inexpensive and simple to use winter or summer.


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Avanti said:


> dmd21 has his snob hat on
> Glass cleaner sprays are pretty much, much of a muchness, the AG FG does pip the post though, but with good application technique, it is difficult to justify paying over the odds in the glass cleaner products.


Ahhh, I get it! Well, I've owned cars for almost 40 years now and in that time I've tried most glass cleaners. Experience has shown that glass polishes (AG FG, etc) give a great shine to the glass but do very little to prevent the dreaded smearing on the windscreen. I used to use Mr. Muscle but this Astonish product is even better - wipers don't squeak and there are never periods of hazing when the wipers are first switched on. It's easy to use, just spray on and wipe off - plus it doesn't leave any residue, so cleaning the inside glass surfaces doesn't result in lots of dust. What more could you ask for from a glass cleaner ... and all for £1 in the cheap shops!

Maybe I could re-distribute it in a pretty designer bottle and sell it a rip-off price to people who wear snob hats


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've tried loads of glass cleaners but usually settle on Autoglym Fast Glass or Citrus Bling.

I have recently just tried Scholl Concepts Gel glass cleaner (I think that was it's name) and it blew fast glass et al out of the water in my opinion.

Sprays on with blowing & dripping everywhere which makes it perfect for windscreens.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

goo said:


> Ahhh, I get it! Well, I've owned cars for almost 40 years now and in that time I've tried most glass cleaners. Experience has shown that glass polishes (AG FG, etc) give a great shine to the glass but do very little to prevent the dreaded smearing on the windscreen. I used to use Mr. Muscle but this Astonish product is even better - wipers don't squeak and there are never periods of hazing when the wipers are first switched on. It's easy to use, just spray on and wipe off - plus it doesn't leave any residue, so cleaning the inside glass surfaces doesn't result in lots of dust. What more could you ask for from a glass cleaner ... and all for £1 in the cheap shops!
> 
> Maybe I could re-distribute it in a pretty designer bottle and sell it a rip-off price to people who wear snob hats


I do find AG FG the best , but the astonish and other £1 offerings are not to be dismissed 
but at the £1 still over priced :lol:










In fact the wizz cleaner is 89p at Hootys, I got another low cost glass cleaner on saturday, if you folk are finding products smear, then spray the cleaner onto a cloth or paper to apply to the glass and then use a micro fibre to remove :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

rainX weatherbeater 2 in one glass cleaner & repellent is giving great results at the moment with this damp weather. Best thing its 3 for 2 in Tesco Extra :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

needhampr said:


> I've been recently using Windowlene and seems fine to me. Helps prevent that 'bloom' which develops every 3-4 weeks.
> I've recently bought some AG fast glass which was on a extra 50% free deal. Not used this yet. The Megs glass cleaner is also very good from past experience.


I have tried the pink windolene crerme in the past but found it seemed to encourage fogging on the interior glass.

anybody tried these products?









(the proshine)


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I use screen wash mix in a spray bottle. Wipe on with an MF. Dry with a different MF.

It's only glass after all. You only need a little too. Most of the work is done with a good MF anyway.


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Belleair302 said:


> I still think that Einszett makes the best spray money can buy. The results are amazing and there is no smearing nor drama for weeks afterwards. A top product which is inexpensive and simple to use winter or summer.


There are two glass products on their website - which one do you use, Windscreen Clear or Glass Polish??

Thanks :thumb:


----------

